# water bowl- what do you use?



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Our new puppy will be here in 3 weeks and I need a new water bowl. I used to have one of these for Zeus but threw it away when he passed. 

Amazon.com: Petmate 24301 Le Bistro Waterer with Microban, 5 Gallons, Bleached Linen: Kitchen & Dining

I don't like it because it is hard to clean the container, I would prefer stainless steel than plastic. Recommendation?


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

We have the plastic gravity style plastic deal. I'm not really all that thrilled with it. We have that one, just in a different color. My husband picked it out because he liked the idea of the larger capacity (we had a smaller one).
The problem I have with this one is part of the benefit of them emptying the thing daily was it was getting washed daily. I have a cat who insists on putting both front paws in the bowl portion - he spends some time playing in the water and then stands in it while drinking (he's standing in about two inches of water the whole time). So, of course, all sorts of crap gets tracked into the water. The larger capacity is a pain because it has no "check valve" built in so there is no way to take the jug off w/out making a mess as long as there is water in it. Trying to maneuver it all around to the sink to drain/clean it as often as it needs is a pain - it needs cleaned well before they empty it.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have 3 dogs, so there's a lot of water to be drunk. I have 2 large bowls, one is a ceramic food bowl from IKEA, and the other is a large clear glass mixing bowl. I switch these out every day or two. One is in the dishwasher, while the dogs drink from the other. 

Remember, though, puppies love to play in and with their water bowls. My puppies loved to pick the thing up and dump the water, and carry it around the yard. If they weren't doing that, they were washing their feet in it.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

After going through 8 million bowls, the only one that I keep revolving back to are our stainless steel horse buckets.
I have a fetish for buying cute ones but they become a pain (plastic ones grow bacteria and get slimy... even the "microban" ones) and the pretty ceramic ones break... so stainless steel and kong are really the only things I buy anymore.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I use stainless steel as well-- I started out with a glass mixing bowl so I could wash it in the dishwasher but it kept getting tipped over, mostly by my husband kicking it because 'it's clear' he said. My vet cautioned me about plastic bowls harboring bacteria in scratches and nicks


----------



## crboggs (Nov 13, 2010)

Stainless steel with a rubberized bottom so it doesn't push around too much.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We went to Target and got the largest stainless steel bowl we could find. I would never use it for anything else because it's a thin walled, cheap bowl, but it's perfect for dog water and we can run it through the dishwasher.
We were advised about plastic bowls and microban bowls because they can hold bacteria.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

we have bowls, buckets and troughs scattered all around our house.  but.......Shadow has claimed the concrete bird bath as her preferred water dish. It has been scrubbed clean and NO bird dare touch it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We have a stainless steel bucket we bought at lowes when kodi kept chewing through the rope handles on the other buckets we were buying; I think it's about 3 gallons, and we have it clipped to the back of the 54" dog cage on a towel. Got tired of walking through 12 foot dribble paths in all directions in the house, so this keeps it contained for the most part in the crate.

Bowls get tipped over for fun around here from the pups (kodi did it, Dante will on occasion) so the bucket handle has one of those double sided clips like the end of a dog leash and we clip it to the back of the cage to keep it in the direction intended.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Is there such thing as a no spill stainless steel bowl? I can't seem to find one online.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have one dog. i use 2, 2qt stainless bowls for water and a
ceramic bowl for food. the only reason i use the ceramic
is it was left over from another dog.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

I have two dogs and we use the Water Depot water with the large jug and bowl, it lasts longer with both unless the puppy decides to swim in in..lol


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

We use plastic microban and wash it out regularly. Since she drinks out of mud puddles I'm not too worried about germs from her water dish.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 20, 2010)

I just use a 2 gallon plastic feeding pail from the local farm and fleet store. Its polished plastic, easy to clean, cheap and simple..... and tall enough that he wont step in or knock over.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 4 dogs and we use the Le Bistro one. We wash it every few days so ours doesn't get slimy or anything. I've used it
Since they started making those.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a stainless steel one with rubber on the bottom so it doesnt slide around. I got it at Walmart


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Well now, we have a new game. He was so PERFECT with his bowl, until the last two days. He tries to dig in his bowl and barks at it. 

I need a spill proof bowl, stat!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a large Jethro Size no tip bowl, but it doesn't help when Alice/Shamoo decides to be a bloodhound about drinking water. I used to have the Play in The Water Bowl game too, but I'd supervise it and tell her "OUT" and then praise her when she'd drink like a 'grown-up'

I don't want the waterbowl to become a toy.


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

I have the same as Wolfiesmom! I have bought a large stainless steel bowl, that has rubber on the bottom. Plus I made shure to buy one that my puppy can not lift up. At first I had an normal stainless steel bowl, but he was able to pick it up and poor all the water out to play with the bowl. Now with the new bowl I do not have any problems! I have this kind of bowl (without the decorations)







Amazon.com: Loving Pets Dolce Dish Dog Bowl, Medium, 1 Quart, Pink: Home & Garden .


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Well now, we have a new game. He was so PERFECT with his bowl, until the last two days. He tries to dig in his bowl and barks at it.
> 
> I need a spill proof bowl, stat!



Awe mine does the same he likes digging in his bowl too. I'm planing on buying him a big huge low plastic box to fill water in so he can jump in and play in the backyard! I'm happy that he is not scared of water!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought my puppy 2 stainless steel bowls, but they come with a holder, the trick with the water is not to fill it up where he wants to play or swim in it, just enough for him to drink and appreciate it. At first I would fill half way n ran into the same problem with him stickin his paw or his snout wanting to aqua puppy, but now he just laps at it n enjoys just drinking it. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I use a small feed bucket from the farm store. I can put a good amount of water in it, it cleans easily, and is easy to carry around with the handle. I find it stays much cleaner and is easier to clean than when I had one of those bistro automatic water bowls, the plastic in those seemed much more porous. Maybe because this is made to stand up to livestock!

Bucket 8 Quart Hot Colors Pail - 5051030 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## Ickdeep (Mar 9, 2011)

I am currently using a steel bowl that we normal use for household cooking and whatnot. It works perfectly fine. I never needed to go out and waste money on a water bowl when I had on already with me.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Odin had stop pawing his water bowl, I only put about an inch of water in there. I got one of these at one of our stops - somewhere in Missouri on our drive back home:
Amazon.com: Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Pet Pail: Kitchen & Dining

I use to store his raw food in the fridge, it's perfect size wise. I have a stainless steel lid that fits perfect on this pail, I don't like having raw meat exposed in the fridge with our stuff in there. It goes in the dishwasher every night, couldn't be easier! Love it.


----------

